# Factory Pioneer Amp Speaker Wire Diagram??



## Dialtone74 (Jul 7, 2017)

I have a 2012 Cruze LTZ RS that has the Pioneer System in it. I am in the planning and gathering equipment stage of doing a SQ system. My plans are to use Vifa / Silver Flute combo. MiniDC / miniDSP. AudioControl LC2i. Keenwood x801-5. JL Audio 12w3 Sub. All KnuKonceptz Wire.

My plans is to install LOC, miniDSP/DC and the amp inside the trunk. Seems easier to do this I guess. Here is my question you all of you. Which 2 speakers do I want to use (tap into / splice into) before the factory amp? Do I need to use the full range speakers? Front left and right speakers? Since I have the 2 6x9 speakers in the rear deck should I tap into those for the sub? Just need to know which 4 wires to use that I will connect to my LC2i LOC. 1 set will go into the miniDSP and the rear set will go to the 5th channel for my sub? I have pics of my factory amp. I for some wiring diagrams but they were for the NON Pioneer system. The other diagrams I found are too blurry and cant read.

P.S. I got my Silver Flutes today and OMG they are MASSIVE! XTR Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Dialtone74 (Jul 7, 2017)

After some hours of digging I found a post from queencitypr0. They are OK to read. I printed them out and cut the ends off and tapped it together. It made more sence that way. Ok now that I have the diagram, my question still stands......what are the best 2 speakers should I tap into? The front L & R or a different one?


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Dialtone74 said:


> After some hours of digging I found a post from queencitypr0. They are OK to read. I printed them out and cut the ends off and tapped it together. It made more sence that way. Ok now that I have the diagram, my question still stands......what are the best 2 speakers should I tap into? The front L & R or a different one?


I tapped into the fronts for my system, I don't think it matters though.


----------



## Dialtone74 (Jul 7, 2017)

chevrasaki said:


> I tapped into the fronts for my system, I don't think it matters though.


I think I read somewhere that XtremeRevolution said something about using the rear fade for the sub control? So I guess I would have to tap into a rear speaker that is full range and a Front? The factory head unit controls the fade so if I tapped into the front 2 speakers I wouldnt have any fade front to rear control. The rear output off my LC2i will go to my sub. Am I thinking about this right?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

If I remember correctly, XR thinks the rear speakers are un-needed so I would think the rear fader is the way to go.


----------



## Q.8 (May 24, 2019)

I'll setup sound system Pionner 9 speakers in my Cruze 2011. Can you tell me part number of cable fit with Amplifier 95228887?


----------



## Cruzeian3 (Jun 20, 2020)

Does anybody know what the watts are per channel for the amp on the 9 speaker amp? I want to put some better 6x9 subs in the rear deck but I don't want to have to use an aftermarket amp for them..


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Check out this Inside the Pioneer Amplifier

I am putting 2 10's on the stock amp, haven't bought the speakers but we'll see should be a nice upgrade.Sub on factory Pioneer rear channels? FACTORY AMP CHALLENGE!


----------

